# Freehand: Pinselanstrich-Effekt erstellen



## Harzteufel (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage. Wie erstelle ich in Freehand so ne Art Pinselanstrich-Effekt (siehe Bild) und/oder eine Art Farbklecks möglichst realistisch.

Wichtig wäre mir hier bei, dass es eine Vekrotgrafik ist. Sollte dies nicht machbar sein, wäre auch eine Grafikerstellung mit Photoshop okay!
Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Harzteufel (7. Mai 2004)

Ok, scheint ein größeres Problem zu sein, hm?

Mir würde auch reichen, wenn ich wüsste, wie ich diesen Effekt in Photoshop hinbekomme. Ich kann das Ganze später ja mit Streamline vektorisieren... 

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Julien (7. Mai 2004)

Nur die Ruhe! Und wenn niemand nach nur 1 TAG antwortet heisst das noch lange nicht das niemand eine Antwort weiss.
Versuchs mal mit Brushes.


----------

